# 360° Panorama in Innenräumen?



## genesys (11. Juni 2004)

Hi!
ich hab das Problem, dass wenn ich 360° Panorama Fotos in Innenräumen mit Fenstern machen will, dass immer eine Hälfte natürlich sehr viel heller (Fenster) ist, als die andere . . . . dadurch gibt es dann nach dem zusammensetzen komische Helligkeitsverläufe . . .

Wie kann man das vermeiden? ist es besser, die kamera den Hell/Dunkel abgleich automatisch machen zu lassen für jedes einzelbild separat, oder sollte man das zuerst fix einstellen und dann für alle Bilder verwenden?


----------



## DerBerliner (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo genesys,

dein zweiter Gedanke war schon der richtige.
Also die Kamera manuell einstellen und die Einstellung für alle Bilder beibehalten.

Du solltest allerdings bei grossen Kontrasten (dunkler Innenraum <> draussen strahlender Sonnenschein) aufpassen. Falls also deine Kamera eine Multispotmessung bietet, für jedes Bild ein wichtiges Detail anmessen und dann den angezeigten Mittelwert benutzen.


----------



## genesys (14. Juni 2004)

hmmm . . . hab die F828 von sony . . . ich glaube nicht, dass die dieses Feature besitzt . . . .
aber danke für den Tip


----------



## DerBerliner (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,

also ich hab gerade mal bei sony.de nachgesehen. Zumindest hat sie schon mal Spotmessung, macht allerdings in Deinem Fall nur bei Multispot wirklich Sinn.

Es gibt aber einen (manuellen) Workaround.
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass die Kamera im Automatik/Teilautomatik Betrieb die automatisch gewählten Werte anzeigt.

Nimm einfach die Zeitautomatik>stelle fest eine Blende mit hohem Wert ein (8,11,16, o.ä.) und messe nun die einzelnen Bilder deines Panos manell.

Dabei am besten Kamera auf ein Stativ mit Winkelanzeige am Kopf. Beginnst bei 0° und merkst Dir die jeweiligen Gradpositionen um das später nachvollziehen zu können. 

Wenn Du jetzt das 1. Bild misst, notierst Du Dir die angezeigte Zeit und stellst den Ausschnitt auf das nächste Bild. Dann wieder messen> Zeit notieren.

Wenn Du alle Bilder gemessen hast, schaust Du Dir die Zeiten an und versuchst einen vernünftigen Mittelwert zu finden. Vernünftig bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang, dass der rein rechnerische Mittelwert nicht unbedingt zur Verfügung steht weil er z.B. genau zwischen 2 Zeitstufen liegt. Probier in einem solchen Fall einfach mal ob ein Wert höher/niedriger ein besseres Ergebnis bringt.

Falls Du noch Fragen hast, poste einfach...


----------

